# Poorly Raccoon :( - Help needed!!!



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi All, 

My little Indy is really ill... have been to the emergency vets and our vet's, going back tomorrow for blood tests.

She started being sick a few days ago, happened 2 nights in a row, and then the 3rd night she brought up a hairball and I assumed that was the cause of her distress. 

Next morning, she couldn't even keep water down, vomitting, so took her to the emergency vets as it was a Sunday. They gave her an injection to stop her feeling sick. Came home, and since sunday, she's not been eating anything, drinking some water, but being really drowsy and sleeping all the time, and hiding, and snuggling. 

We took her to our vets yesterday, as she started being sick again, in the morning, bringing up water again. He took some X-rays, and nothing showed up, so there's nothing in her digestive track. He gave her a shot of antibiotics, some other shot to give her energy and something else to calm down her tummy. 

Today she is being the same, not eating, (tried giving her some rusks with baby food, and goats milk as well) used her litter box once, I've been giving her water periodically, at least she is drinking some water. 

Going back to the vets tomorrow morning for blood tests. 

So fingers crossed, she'll get better soon. 

Has anyone else had such experience with their raccoon at all? Any information that would help us would be really appreciated


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

No info as haventa coonie but wish you well, hope all is good for him!!!

Regards
Dave.


----------



## Longdogshortcat (May 2, 2011)

Had similar but from the other end! mine was VERY lethargic,tooo cuddly and just "not right".Forced electrolytes into him,starved him of food for 24hrs and then went very plain andsimple.Probably not much help to you but they are born survivors and very like kids-death's door one minute and fine the next.Maybe the vet could give him a steroid injection to stimulate his appetite.
It is VERY good news that there are no obstructions-really!
Fingers crossed it is just an anymous virus like us pet humans get and he perks up.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Longdogshortcat (May 2, 2011)

Huge apologies to Indy for calling the lady a "he"! Force of habit I am afraid as my four-footed-wrecking-machine is a boy....


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Could he have gotten to anything he shouldn't have? I know that ***** are very good at getting up to mischeif but it kindof rings alarm bells from when a gorgeous skunk off here had gotten to paracetamol while mum had her back turned and ended up rather poorly? Hope that it isn't anything serious hun xx


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. 

So far we haven't had any major improvements.. she has started drinking more water, but still feeling same, although has not vomitted since Monday. I managed to give her her injection yesterday. Went back to vets today, had to leave her there, as they will take more x-rays to double-check and take some blood-tests as well. She said there is a posibillity that they might have to operate to make sure there's no obstructions in her digestive track.. 

Coonies being connies, she could've gotten hold of something she's not supposed to, but none of us have noticed anything... 

So just sitting here and waiting for a call to let us know if they found anything


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hope you get a positive call soon hun  If they are anything worse than skunks like I have read then she could have gotten hold of something, they are so inquisituve and naughty


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Hey hon, 

So sorry to hear about Indie. Oska sends a big coonie hug to her.

As for her condition there is not much I can contribute that hasn't already been said. Oska was ill when he was little, luckily only an ear infection that ab's cleared up quickly. He really bounced back within days. I know how worrying it is when your **** baby isn't feeling well but just want you to know that she will bounce back quickly and is in the best place right now.

Keep us all updated and all the best to Indie

x





NinaDee said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> So far we haven't had any major improvements.. she has started drinking more water, but still feeling same, although has not vomitted since Monday. I managed to give her her injection yesterday. Went back to vets today, had to leave her there, as they will take more x-rays to double-check and take some blood-tests as well. She said there is a posibillity that they might have to operate to make sure there's no obstructions in her digestive track..
> 
> ...


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you... I really hope that will be the case. 

Indy was discharged today, the blood test didn't show anything but dehydration, so she's been given loads of fluids under the skin. Also been given anti-biotics as the vet thinks it might be a stomach bug.. Repeat x-rays didn't show anything either. But if she is not better by friday they want to do go ahead with the exploratory surgery  






kellystewart said:


> Hey hon,
> 
> So sorry to hear about Indie. Oska sends a big coonie hug to her.
> 
> ...


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Indy sorry...I knew that too!


Hmmm and how are you feeling about surgery? Seems very drastic unless she still hasn't passed a stool by then but problem with that is I assume you've to starve her tomorrow for the op? so it's possible there would be not enough food in her to produce a stool? If you get what I mean.

I'm always super wary about exploratory surgery




NinaDee said:


> Thank you... I really hope that will be the case.
> 
> Indy was discharged today, the blood test didn't show anything but dehydration, so she's been given loads of fluids under the skin. Also been given anti-biotics as the vet thinks it might be a stomach bug.. Repeat x-rays didn't show anything either. But if she is not better by friday they want to do go ahead with the exploratory surgery


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

_I'm really worried myself_, but that might be our only option.. She's not eaten anything since Sunday, so has not passed anything either. 





kellystewart said:


> Indy sorry...I knew that too!
> 
> 
> Hmmm and how are you feeling about surgery? Seems very drastic unless she still hasn't passed a stool by then but problem with that is I assume you've to starve her tomorrow for the op? so it's possible there would be not enough food in her to produce a stool? If you get what I mean.
> ...


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Fingers and toes crossed she perks up very soon then 



NinaDee said:


> _I'm really worried myself_, but that might be our only option.. She's not eaten anything since Sunday, so has not passed anything either.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

All fingers and toes crossed for Indy xxx


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

All the best hun, one of my chinchillas recently did the same thing, I tried everything, eventually changing his food worked. now he wont touch his old pellets at all, only eat the new ones! strange what animals do, still no idea what caused it.

fingers crossed that you get some good new soon. x


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Any news on Indy? Big hugs


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Update on Indy: 

She deteriorated over the weekend and started having seizures, as the antibiotics weren't working, so they have to operate today. She pulled through ok, even though she was really poorly. They found a bead (something smaller than a marble) apparently. And she is kept at the clinic overnight, and is being discharged tomorrow. I will be given all the details then as well. So now need to hope for a steady recovery


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Awe man poor Indy! I have everything crossed for a speedy recovery for her!

You keep your chin up to chick 

x



NinaDee said:


> Update on Indy:
> 
> She deteriorated over the weekend and started having seizures, as the antibiotics weren't working, so they have to operate today. She pulled through ok, even though she was really poorly. They found a bead (something smaller than a marble) apparently. And she is kept at the clinic overnight, and is being discharged tomorrow. I will be given all the details then as well. So now need to hope for a steady recovery


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Hope she is back to her looney r'cooney self soon,so happy things looking up for you both,Buffy and Hobo send their love x


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

hope she gets better soon xx


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Get well soon Indy!


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hope you get well soon Indy, hugs being sent :grouphug:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Good News 
Indy is back home and making a speedy recovery. She's really lively again, she's drinking loads of water, has nibbled on some food, and started playing! She is stll quite wobbly, she's lost loads of weight and she needs to be on a diet for awhile, but the difference is remarkable. I'm just sooo happy that she is ok. Here's what they found in her tummy, so she's not allowed any beads or marbles to play with anymore: 










post-op playtime: 



















and post-op sleepy-time:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

So happy to hear the good news


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Just the very best news :flrt:


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

aww thats so great. glad she is making a recovery xxx


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Excellent news! Very glad it was a good result from surgery!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

:flrt::flrt::flrt:

Dave.


----------

